

To Hire an SEO or Not to Hire an SEO Shouldn't Really Be a Question - ameetkhabra
https://ameetkhabra.com/2015/05/why-you-should-hire-an-seo/

======
mark_l_watson
I live in a small town and I have a few friends and neighbors who really
depend on search results for their businesses. Unfortunately, since I worked
as a contractor at Google for a while they think that I have some inside
knowledge, which I don't (I specialize in AI and the semantic web).

Here is what I suggest to them as general advice: write great content that
people might enjoy reading even if they may not immediately become your
customer; don't repeat the same information on multiple web sites using
different domains; use the Google web tools to find ways to fix your HTML;
write a blog on your (one) domain and write as much interesting and useful
material as you have time to create.

I feel fairly confident giving this advice even if it does involve more work
for my friends. Long term, providing good content is key.

~~~
ameetkhabra
Hi Mark,

I completely agree with that advice! Great content that is unique/original is
what matters and will be a deciding factor!

